# Rough idle? - call this #!!!!



## killajoe (Apr 22, 2004)

OK - I've seen enough postings about rough idle's/stalling, particularly on the 330i ZHP models (which I have and yes it has a rough idle and has stalled) to know it's not just me. I just got off the phone with BMW NA and they said they were unaware of this problem. The guy I talked to is researching this to see what he can find.

If you have this same issue, call 1-800-831-1117, ext. 8517 for Dan. You'll need your VIN. Maybe if we flood them with calls they will get a clue.

FYI:
1. The bulletine about reprogramming your climate control is unrelated
2. The bulletine about replacing the ignition coils is unrelated (although if you have the bad type, Bremi, you should get them replaced, but you'll still have the rough idle eventually)

I'll post back whatever info he gives me.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

killajoe said:


> OK - I've seen enough postings about rough idle's/stalling, particularly on the 330i ZHP models (which I have and yes it has a rough idle and has stalled) to know it's not just me. I just got off the phone with BMW NA and they said they were unaware of this problem. The guy I talked to is researching this to see what he can find.
> 
> If you have this same issue, call 1-800-831-1117, ext. 8517 for Dan. You'll need your VIN. Maybe if we flood them with calls they will get a clue.
> 
> ...


The dealer increased my idle RPM by 100RPM - that has solved my rough idle. Have you asked your dealer about re-programming your computer?


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

killajoe said:


> OK - I've seen enough postings about rough idle's/stalling, particularly on the 330i ZHP models (which I have and yes it has a rough idle and has stalled) to know it's not just me. I just got off the phone with BMW NA and they said they were unaware of this problem. The guy I talked to is researching this to see what he can find.
> 
> If you have this same issue, call 1-800-831-1117, ext. 8517 for Dan. You'll need your VIN. Maybe if we flood them with calls they will get a clue.
> 
> ...


If you had done a search, you would have seen this had been done recently, with the result seeming to be BMWNA getting a little ticked off.


----------



## killajoe (Apr 22, 2004)

*?*

Mysticblue, were you asking me if I'd done a search? Of course I have, that's what led me to believe this was a common problem. If you were referring to the post about raising the idle RPM by 100, that's different.

My thought on raising the idle is that it's just a band-aid solution (although it may very well work). The fact that it has a problem idling at the target RPM (~600) and that the problem is intermittent makes me believe the DME is not funtioning correctly. And since the DME controls many aspects of the engine's performance accross all RPM, I'd just as well have it work 100% (considering I paid $44K).

killajoe


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

killajoe said:


> Mysticblue, were you asking me if I'd done a search? Of course I have, that's what led me to believe this was a common problem. If you were referring to the post about raising the idle RPM by 100, that's different.
> 
> My thought on raising the idle is that it's just a band-aid solution (although it may very well work). The fact that it has a problem idling at the target RPM (~600) and that the problem is intermittent makes me believe the DME is not funtioning correctly. And since the DME controls many aspects of the engine's performance accross all RPM, I'd just as well have it work 100% (considering I paid $44K).
> 
> killajoe


Killajoe, this is the post I'm referring to:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56678

With all the posts to wade through, I know it can be hard to miss one.


----------



## killajoe (Apr 22, 2004)

*got it*

Mystic, thanks for the link. I'll switch to that thread. Now for my daily call to 1-800-831-1117...


----------



## killajoe (Apr 22, 2004)

*Update*

BMWNA actually called me back today for an update. According to the rep, BMW is performing an investigation into this issue to see if a DME update will be necessary, which may not seem like much, but at least someone at BMW has officially recognized this as a problem.

later


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

killajoe said:


> BMWNA actually called me back today for an update. According to the rep, BMW is performing an investigation into this issue to see if a DME update will be necessary, which may not seem like much, but at least someone at BMW has officially recognized this as a problem.
> 
> later


i thought i read someone post that there is a new version of the DME (v39?) that will be available around june to address this specific problem. here it is:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58200


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

killajoe said:


> I just got off the phone with BMW NA and they said they were unaware of this problem. The guy I talked to is researching this to see what he can find.
> 
> I'll post back whatever info he gives me.


This is their standard response. If you do happen to get a phone call back, they will simply tell you to take it in to your dealer, so they can diagnose it.

BMW knows about. They're just playing dumb.


----------

